# Stoeger P-350 choke Q



## WingDinger (Dec 9, 2007)

My wife purchased a Stoeger p-350 for me last fall. It came with a strange choke tube that sticks an inch past the barrel when I twist it all the way in. It doesnt have any markings that would indicate what kind of choke it is. Can anyone tell if this is some sort of super full choke? Would it be a good choke to use for Geese?


----------



## ebenzel (Jan 22, 2008)

GOBBLE GOBBLE GOBBLE


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

It is a super full turkey choke. It is only for lead shot so dont use it for geese. I patterned mine out of my M2000 and it was pretty impresive, plenty good to knock down an old jellyhead.


----------



## WingDinger (Dec 9, 2007)

Thanks for the info. I gues I can put that choke tube away.


----------

